# Parallels & USB support



## Tina777 (Dec 13, 2006)

We have having a little issue with Parallels & usb support. OS/X seems to take over a device after its plugged in & the windows XP part can't seem to get to the device after this.

Has anyone else had the same? Any ideas?

:1angel:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, a quick stop at their web site, and i found this. but its not good news for you.


> # Devices That Require USB 2.0 Support: the current version of Parallels Desktop for Mac supports only USB 1.1 devices.USB 2.0 support will be added in next major version of Parallels Desktop.
> # Devices Supported by Mac OS X: since Mac OS X has built-in drivers for devices, it recognizes the device and denies access to it from the VM. Some devices will work in certain cases while others won't. You can recognize such problems if when you try to connect the device, you get the following message: "device is used by another process". Unfortunately, there is no reliable way to make Mac OS X release the device to the VM if you can't remove the device driver from the system. This problem will be solved in the next major version of Parallels Desktop for Mac.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

In fact, Parallels have released a new beta of desktop for mac in the end of december. There is a lot of new features there. One of them is USB 2.0 support:tongue: I tried to work with external USB hard drive under Parallels - everything works fine.
That's where I found info about USB support: http://www.parallels.com/products/desktop/beta_testing/


----------



## Tina777 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone. I will try this!


----------

